# Wood burning stove



## TheHungryDrifter (Nov 29, 2015)

Is there anyone who can identify the type of woodburning stove pictured and possibly direct me to any resources (or give their own insight) on how to set it up and use it for cooking? 
Or if that idea is even probable/possible.




  








image.jpeg




__
TheHungryDrifter


__
Dec 5, 2015


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

This looks to be an antique ship wood burning stove made in Europe.......





  








sardine-installed.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Dec 5, 2015

















These are the coolest woodstoves. I can't find the website right now but they are expensive and made in Europe. I think they can burn coal, too. This size is perfect for boats, cabins and tents.
Called a "little sardine" and a bigger one is called "the halibut". This picture was in their gallery and its called "the salty wink".

Take a look at this site......http://forum.woodenboat.com/showthr...-MA/page11&s=c8142f6c5c52a13ac81d0f51dad1c043

If you look at the wooden stove that were used on boats and ships they had this kind of way of keeping the pots from sliding off the top of the hot plate burner. This could give you more of an idea of where to look.





  








Unknown.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Dec 5, 2015












  








stove.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Dec 5, 2015


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

To set it up you simply need a proper vent to the outside. The stove should sit on a non flammable surface such as stone and to keep the sides at least three feet away from an flammable material. There are numerous companies who install and service wood stoves who can install it according to your local building codes.  You happen to have a really cool old one but once you have it installed properly using it just involves starting a fire inside the fire box. Practice will tell you how hot to keep the fire at.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

IMG_0800.jpg




__
chefbillyb


__
Dec 5, 2015








FATSCO Stoves

*







*

for Sales or Parts please contact us:

J&B Yeomans
FATSCO
5660 N. 7 Rd
Mesick, MI 49668

*Phone: (231) 885-3288*

[email protected]

Download Brochure and Parts List
(Adobe Reader Required)


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

This is a great thread! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## boilsover (Jan 18, 2014)

Hi:

You have what looks to me to be either a small boat or caboose stove, by virtue of the spill rail. These stoves were intended mostly for heat; rudimentary stovetop cooking is mostly incidental.

If you're a newb to solid fuel stoves, I recommend you get a copy of "Woodstove Cookery; At Home on the Range" by Jane Cooper.

From your photo (and assuming the stove itself is complete and sound), you are going to need: (a) a oval-to-round adapter for the top of the stove, the round's diameter matched to (b) your stovepipe (angles and straights--pick one size, but I would not go smaller than 6"); (c) a flue damper to fit inside the first rise of pipe: (d) thimble(s) to route your stovepipe through wall and/or ceiling. If you're venting it into an existing chimney that is also used for a furnace, you will also probably need to install a flue sleeve and rain cap inside the chimney. Then you'll need (e) a stove board or tile hearthboard to sit your stove on. Your local fire code will give you minimum clearances--which can sometimes be shortened if you install metal heat shields in tight places.

I do most of my cooking on a 1905 Monarch 3526N




  








copper storage 021.jpg




__
boilsover


__
Dec 18, 2015








Your stove appears not to have an oven, but be aware that there are small box ovens that can be purchased separately and either (a) plumbed into the stovepipe; or (b) set atop the cooktop. Both work well, but you will find that adjusting oven heat is a real PITA.

Also be aware that your stove may not be "adjustable" in terms of one area being hotter than another--the firebox appears to be centered between the two "eyes" (Note from the photo of mine, that the firebox is on the left side of the stove--directly above it is the hottest area, and the cook adjusts heat downward mostly by moving pans to the right).

If you're serious about cooking, and have the space, I would recommend you find a dedicated cookstove. New and fully-restored vintage ones can be VERY pricey, but people are constantly reselling them at very affordable prices (Many will GIVE them away, if you will pick up and haul). I got my Monarch, in PERFECT shape, with all the original tools and accessories at my local Habitat for Humanity store for $900. I think I spent another $200 for stovepipe and to have a spare ash box built.

You have to be a little bit crazy to go this route, but it really is fun and soul-satisfying. You learn things you'd never expect, like all the pans that were made specifically for woodstoves and hearths (e.g., gridirons, waffle irons, etc.) My grandmother had a wood cookstove, and I always vowed I'd have one. I love it, but be prepared to work hard to succeed.

Cheers!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I really admire those large stew pots/brasiers setting atop the stove and alongside the flue!   Mmmmmmm, the flavours.


----------



## boilsover (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, but that's not big. _This_ is big:





  








Elkington.jpg




__
boilsover


__
Dec 18, 2015


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

boilsover said:


> Thanks, but that's not big. _This_ is big:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Et la capacitee, monsieur, de cette poele???


----------



## boilsover (Jan 18, 2014)

kokopuffs said:


> Et la capacitee, monsieur, de cette poele???


She is 10 Imperial Gallons, or 45+ liters. _Elle est une fille de la graisse, 14 kilos sans son chapeau. _


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

boilsover said:


> She is 10 Imperial Gallons, or 45+ liters. _Elle est une fille de la graisse, 14 kilos sans son chapeau. _


CHIC, ALORS!!!!!!!! La Grande Dame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/crazy.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif/img/vbsmilies/smilies/thumb.gif (EDITEE) Patinee d'etaim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

